# share sea container California to Australia



## aussiemikeinSD (Apr 15, 2011)

In the next three months i have to leave San Diego after ten years and return home to Adelaide. I wish to entertain the idea of relocating some of my furniture and personal effects. Anyone out there who too would consider sharing costs. mhsthomas at yaahoo dot com


----------

